# STEROIDS FORUM > HORMONE REPLACEMENT THERAPY- Low T, Anti-Aging > "Before you start HRT- what your doctor probably hasn't told you or doesn't know!" >  Androgel, how long after can I have sex/cuddle with no transfer to partner?

## Rellim

I'm worried about androgel transferring to my girlfriend through skin contact through the night which would involve heat, sweat and long periods of skin to skin contact with my arms and shoulder areas where the gel was applied much earlier every morning.

If I apply the gel in the morning will I be fine later that night? 

I ask my doctor and she said it can only transfer during the first 2hrs after application, but in truth I really don't have much faith in her answers.

My girl sleeps on my chest with my arm around her. My arm falls asleep but its worth it.

How long do I need to wait to ensure no transfer occurs? Or will some always transfer unless I shower?

Thanks

----------


## kelkel

It's absorbed after a few hours like your doc said. It's on the package insert as well.
I'd take that shower. I'm sure she'd appreciate it, agel or not!

----------


## ripped_82

I also second the shower aspect as the Gel can transfer far beyond 2 hours, especially in the warmer months as you tend to sweat more.

My experience with the Gel (I used it for almost 5 years) is that 4hours was the magic number where I did not transfer under the notion that no shower was taken

----------


## Ezhutt

What positives and negatives are there to taking steroids as far as sex. And did it increase your penis size

----------


## workinprogress21

> What positives and negatives are there to taking steroids as far as sex. And did it increase your penis size


Steroids do not increase penis size

----------


## Simon1972

> Steroids do not increase penis size


i dont know about that--muscles get bigger- especially if you work them alot and eat heaps of protein...

----------

